# any salsa primero reviews here?



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

hello forum:
I am looking to possibly purchase the Salsa Primero frame set. Any reviews of it here? I found little in search. Also, any pictures of your Salsa Primero built would be nice.:blush2:


----------



## Roadkill445 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Salsa Primero review*

I'm in the process of choosing components to build a bike around this frame. While searching the web, I came across a review in the February 2006 edition of Cycling Plus magazine where the Salsa Primero was compared with two other steel frames. I downloaded a pdf of it in some other forum. For the life of me I can't find the link again, and the file is too big (418K) to upload here. The synopsis of the Primero was "titanium-like in its ride character" and "comfort over distance make it ideal for sportif rides". Hope this helps.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, I would like to read it. But, I have kinda drifted away from the sloping top tube, it seems too sloping on the Primero. I am leaning toward the La Raza at the moment. Although, when I buy I may just go Trek Madone 5.2SL. I'll PM you, if I figure out how.


----------

